# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Anyone ever heard of a website called worldwidefauna

## Tom

This website claims to sell all sorts of pets i was wondering if anyone has ever heard of them, like they claim to have sold or will sell harlequin frogs. Like the ones John has pictures of. I was thinking that this website is probably illegal. 
WorldWideFauna.com

It says they also sell zebras

----------


## Kurt

Yeah I have heard of them. Thats where I got my zebra. You should've seen the box it came in. It was huge and the mail man has hated me ever since.

Seriously I have been to the site before, I think they are an importer/wholesaler and it looks like you need an account with them to buy.

----------


## Tom

and you need to buy in mass or a purchase over $2,000 worth of animals.

----------

